# Friend gave me a uniden president vhf radio



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The antenna is a 36" steel wire mast with a loadcoil about half way up. The base had coax attached and also has the correct connector for the radio end.
This antenna looks like it could be for a CB and not vhs how can I tell it's got some numbers of 455-470 mhz stamped on the load bullet. I'm thinking positive here but its really just a guess, if it will do damage it already has it was hooked like this. i'm kinda stone right now about to pass out thanks.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

sounds like the radio i have. pm me your phone number, i dont live far we can hook it up to my 8 ft antenna and see if it works. the short antennas are no good for erie. bob


----------

